# words under my name



## dyerkutn (Aug 9, 2013)

"burning hunk" ? what does that mean.  I don't think I opted for that anywhere--is it automatic?


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Aug 9, 2013)

Based upon various factors you are assigned a "burning" expertise level.   Likely the factors are simply post count ranges but maybe Webbie has a special sauce recipe that includes other items.


----------



## firefighterjake (Aug 10, 2013)

Post count . . . get enough posts and you can be a "Hearth.com Fixture."


----------



## dyerkutn (Aug 10, 2013)

Thanks for the info


----------



## ScotO (Aug 11, 2013)

dyerkutn said:


> *"burning hunk" ? what does that mean*. I don't think I opted for that anywhere--is it automatic?


That's what the wife used to call me......now it's smoldering ember or something like that.....


----------



## firefighterjake (Aug 12, 2013)

Scotty Overkill said:


> That's what the wife used to call me......now it's smoldering ember or something like that.....


 
At least it's better than what my wife calls me . . . she often says I am an ash . . . wait a minute . . . that's not quite right . . . oh yeah, she calls me an XXX.


----------



## Jags (Aug 21, 2013)

dyerkutn said:


> "burning hunk" ? what does that mean. I don't think I opted for that anywhere--is it automatic?


 
Just so yo know - you have the ability to change that under "personal details/custom title"

You didn't really think I was a "Super Moderator" did you?


----------



## Ashful (Aug 21, 2013)

Jags said:


> You didn't really think I was a "Super Moderator" did you?


 
No, but it sounds better than "So-so Moderator," or "Average Moderator."


----------



## ScotO (Aug 21, 2013)

Jags said:


> Just so yo know - you have the ability to change that under "personal details/custom title"
> 
> You didn't really think I was a "Super Moderator" did you?


Jags, I'm pretty sure only the mods can do that......the "custom title" drop isn't under regular users' personal details tab......


----------



## jharkin (Aug 21, 2013)

I cant change my title in personal details... I think only mods have that power.

My wife calls me "Yeoman of the Fireplaces" can i have that on my avatar ?


----------



## ScotO (Aug 21, 2013)

jharkin said:


> I cant change my title in personal details... I think only mods have that power.
> 
> My wife calls me "Yeoman of the Fireplaces" can i have that on my avatar ?


I'm thinking more like "flyboy" for your's Jeremy!


----------



## Ashful (Aug 21, 2013)

jharkin said:


> My wife calls me "Yeoman of the Fireplaces" can i have that on my avatar ?


 
None of the names my wife calls me are suitable for a family-friendly forum.


----------



## ScotO (Aug 21, 2013)

Joful said:


> None of the names my wife calls me are suitable for a family-friendly forum.


I hear that, I'm in the same boat!


----------



## Jags (Aug 21, 2013)

Scotty Overkill said:


> Jags, I'm pretty sure only the mods can do that......the "custom title" drop isn't under regular users' personal details tab......


 
Scotty - how did yours change to firewood hoarder?


----------



## Jags (Aug 21, 2013)

Joful said:


> No, but it sounds better than "So-so Moderator," or "Average Moderator."


 
Change has been made.


----------



## ScotO (Aug 21, 2013)

Jags said:


> Scotty - how did yours change to firewood hoarder?


Webbie did it for me....


----------



## ScotO (Aug 21, 2013)

Jags said:


> Change has been made.


if anyone is a super moderator Jags, *you* are in my book!


----------



## Jags (Aug 21, 2013)

Scotty Overkill said:


> Webbie did it for me....


 
I looked - as an average moderator, I don't have that kind of power.  Only my own.


----------



## jharkin (Aug 21, 2013)

Man...... I wanna join the cool title club too.


----------



## ScotO (Aug 21, 2013)

jharkin said:


> Man...... I wanna join the cool title club too.


Send webbie and "e-quest".....maybe he'll give you yours too!


----------



## Thistle (Aug 21, 2013)

Scotty Overkill said:


> That's what the wife used to call me......now it's smoldering ember or something like that.....


 
      Angus Young -

"I love the music from Nat King Cole, BB King, Albert King... When I think of it, I wouldn't mind being renamed Angus King.

Interview for the French TV channel M6 at the release of the album _Razor's Edge_.

"If it was happening, I'd call it Heavenly Beast. If it wasn't happening, I usually call it Arsehole."
When asked if he specifically named his Gibson SG. -


----------



## Ashful (Aug 21, 2013)

Jags said:


> Change has been made.


----------



## begreen (Aug 26, 2013)

I probably should get it changed too. Maybe to Hot Air Moderator.


----------



## jharkin (Aug 26, 2013)

alright that's it, we want our rights! custom titles for all members!


----------



## Jags (Aug 26, 2013)

Originally - during the test phase when we swapped over to this forum software, it could be done.  I think Craig noticed my "Dark Overlord" title and decided to lock the feature down.


----------



## jharkin (Aug 26, 2013)

I'll still take "_Yeoman of the Fireplace_s"   ... I know Scotty wants me to be _"flyboy"_ but that reminds me of that very cheesy James Franco movie a few years ago...


----------



## Ashful (Aug 26, 2013)

jharkin said:


> alright that's it, we want our rights! custom titles for all members!


 
Oh... that can only end well.


----------



## Jags (Aug 26, 2013)

jharkin said:


> alright that's it, *we want our rights*! custom titles for all members!


 
Thats so cute.


----------



## jharkin (Aug 26, 2013)

Jags said:


> Thats so cute.


 

All in jest of course, I wouldnt want to make Craig's 'top 5 ways to get banned' list


----------



## begreen (Aug 26, 2013)

Maybe we need a new level. Too many ministers makes the place preachy.


----------



## firefighterjake (Aug 26, 2013)

begreen said:


> Maybe we need a new level. Too many ministers makes the place preachy.


 
Can I have an Amen for Brother BeGreen?


----------



## BrotherBart (Aug 26, 2013)

Amen.

Passing the collection plate now...


----------



## fossil (Aug 26, 2013)

I gave at the office.


----------



## firefighterjake (Aug 26, 2013)

Are we still supposed to give 10% . . . and is that before or after taxes?


----------



## Wildo (Aug 26, 2013)

I'm perfectly happy being a "Member".  It's such a polite version of my local title.


----------

